# New black/grey colour scheme or old blue one?



## Joe Blow (8 August 2004)

The previous blue design was the default color scheme that came with the forum software. In other words there are hundreds of forums out there with the exact same look.

I wanted to make the site a little more distinctive and I also wanted to make it a little easier on the eyes, hence the new black and grey design.

However, I will go with the majority vote once again. So please, cast your vote!


----------



## JetDollars (8 August 2004)

I like the old blue theme, but I also like the grey (not with black) maybe a very like grey would be better.


----------



## Jett_Star (8 August 2004)

Hey Joe Blow

I notice that you are often making changes to the board, some are less obvious than others.

This change to the presentation looks great!   ;D

The blue scheme was a little bright.

This scheme looks very professional and modern.

 8)


----------



## stefan (8 August 2004)

It doesn't have to be the default blue, but make it less dark. I support Jet who suggested a grey theme. 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (8 August 2004)

Would it help if I changed the background colour from black to a grey?

I really like this design a lot. I think it's sharp and stylish. The last design was very bright, staring at it for hours a day was beginning to melt my brain!

Don't you agree that this one is easier on the eyes?


----------



## stefan (8 August 2004)

I'd say that would make a difference. If you put everything into grey colours, then it may look really good.

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (8 August 2004)

Joe,

I have to say I don't like this colour scheme at all for practical reasons: it's far too dark. When I first saw it, on my laptop running on battery (ie. a relatively dim screen), it was really quite a strain to read anything.

When using various shades of grey, you need a high-contrast display to be able to see it clearly. I much prefer the previous brighter display - either the blue or the green version.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## jkool (8 August 2004)

I am also for a bit lighter design. Somethink between gray and silver - the current one is too dark.


----------



## Joe Blow (8 August 2004)

I've changed it back for the moment.

I'm going to have a bit of a think about it.

 ???


----------



## GreatPig (8 August 2004)

Joe,

Don't think too hard - this blue is perfect 

GP


----------



## stefan (9 August 2004)

Joe,

Glad to see the blue back in business   ;D

Don't think too hard about a new design. I've spend hours creating themes but it is actually very hard to do it. Easy to come up with something new, but difficult to make it look smooth and useable. As we saw, there are people on laptops, flat screens and crt and they all get a different look. Basically your idea that a dark background is easier for the eyes is wrong. It's not natural for the eye to read bright letters on dark backgrounds. It may look relaxing at first, but it's not on the long run. (There have been a lot of studies regarding this issue, especially when almost all people had CRT screens.)

So relax. Maybe this isn't a fancy theme but I'd rather have interesting content than funny colours.   

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------

